# Pediatric Cardiologist Recommendation in Hermosillo, SON



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

My 12 year old son needs a pacemaker. I need recommendations, please. Gracias!


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I doubt you’ll find on this board too many people who deal with pediatric cardiologist. Try going to a regular cardiologist and asking them. I, myself, would rather find one in the US. Invasive pediatric cardiologists are very rare, maybe in Monterrey, Guadalajara or Mexico City.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Cima Hospital has one of the best cardio clinics in Latin America. I am not aware of which cardiologist specializes in children. I would go to CIMA and ask them. I have a cardiologist but he does not do surgery. I have never undergone surgery at that facility . But I did have a nuclear study and they were amazing. After the test the DR. called my cardiologist. His office is right across the street. In 10 minutes he walked across the street to check out the results . I am sure you will be pleased.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TravelLover said:


> My 12 year old son needs a pacemaker. I need recommendations, please. Gracias!


There is a small PDF on Amazon (in English) related to Healthcare in Mexico. While it is dated 2017 and needs updating, the author seems to have put in a good bit of time investigating the topic. Cost $10.

From that book : "the US and Canadian Embassies in Mexico maintains a database of physicians who speak English, and who are recommended by them based upon their having rendered satisfactory services to American personnel in the past as well as having provided the Embassy with details of their medical training and experience.

Paxson, Monica Rix. The English Speaker’s Guide to Medical Care in Mexico (The English Speakers Guide Book 1) . Relentlessly Creative Books. Kindle Edition. "


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

MY Cardio DR. speaks perfect English as do many of the Drs. Are you in HMO today? We are going to HMO soon and will return home later in the day. I could PM you my phone number and would be happy to discuss your problem.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Again, INVASIVE pediatric cardiology is a very specialized field, not practiced everywhere.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bobbyb said:


> Cima Hospital has one of the best cardio clinics in Latin America. I am not aware of which cardiologist specializes in children. I would go to CIMA and ask them. I have a cardiologist but he does not do surgery. I have never undergone surgery at that facility . But I did have a nuclear study and they were amazing. After the test the DR. called my cardiologist. His office is right across the street. In 10 minutes he walked across the street to check out the results . I am sure you will be pleased.


 Are you referring to Cima Hospital, San José, Costa Rica? That is the only hospital with that name that I found with 20 seconds of searching.

Edit: With a little more searching I see there is a hospital with that name in Hermosillo. That makes more sense.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you referring to Cima Hospital, San José, Costa Rica? That is the only hospital with that name that I found with 20 seconds of searching.
> 
> Edit: With a little more searching I see there is a hospital with that name in Hermosillo. That makes more sense.


"Hospital CIMA Hermosillo Hermosillo, Sonora, Mexico Program: Hospital First Accredited: December 2008 (not on current list)

Paxson, Monica Rix. The English Speaker’s Guide to Medical Care in Mexico (The English Speakers Guide Book 1) . Relentlessly Creative Books. Kindle Edition. "

Apparently JCI accreditation is expensive (and relatively rare in Mexico). The fact that they are not currently accredited is less important than the fact that they at one point subjected themselves to become accredited.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Tundra: yes, CIMA is in HMO,Sonora/ The hospital was twinned with one in Dallas. It is a gem. Not huge. Rooms like a newer 4 star Hotel. The architecture won an award. It is surrounded by many Medical offices. The staff is amazing. Many of the Drs. speak English. Many are accredited in the USA. Most of the Drs. attend conferences in the USA. Por ejemeplo: There is a surgeon who only does shoulders and hands. he did 2 shoulders for me and one for my wife. Not just a great surgeon but a great guy. His English is better than mine. He gets calls from Drs. in Guad that want him to fly down and operate on the Dr.!! He often lectures in the USA. We both have had other procedures at CIMA and never a problem. My only negative is a Mexican thing: They do not accept most insurance. Even from Mexico. You sometimes pay up front for things like imaging or lab work. You cannot leave the hospital until your account is paid up. Hundreds of foreigners from Kino, San Carlos and even from Tucson use this facility. If they closed I would move back to Canada!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

We live in Vegas. We used to live in San Carlos, SON. US Health Insurance is such a scam! I’m supposed to pay $9,000/yr with a $5,000 deductible plus co insurance??? No thanks, I’d rather pay as I go except most US based doctors won’t accept cash! At least by going to Mexico, I will know exactly how much procedures cost and I can pay or save up and pay.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

I will buy the book, thank you!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you speak SPanish or can read it go to the AXA web site in Mexico , they have lists of doctors by state and cities and specialty and you can get the names ot the specialists who are part of the network.. Most of them as pretty good so it gives you a starting point for your search.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

THe poster that said that cardiology in Pediatrician is not a common specialty is correct, I went to my AXA list of doctors and there is a list of doctors who accept AXA and a list of doctors who do not accept AXA amongst all these doctors there were none in Hermosillo and one in Puebla.. If you are interested his name is Dr. Marco Flavio Martinez Romero---He is the only one on a list of 23 pages... The site has a link to call him so you will have to google him. He has a private practice and works at the Hospital de Puebla as well.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a pediatrico cardiologo in the doctorala site in Hermosillo Dra Anahi Camacho Castro 662 1090500 You would have to check her credential but it is a place to start..


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

To the OP, I would appreciate you keeping us abreast of your progress so we can all learn something.


----------

